# Critique Improvement on APHA gelding :)



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

how tall is the girl holding him? He seems a lot shorter than 14.3. He si also very disproportionate IMO.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree that he looks disproportionate. Short back, long thick neck, huge head, and short legs.

It's hard to critique improvement without before pictures to go with after pictures.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

are these pictures distorted somehow?
I mean no offense, but he seems very... oddly proportioned. >>


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

Hmm Not that Im aware of LOL they where taken with my cellphone


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

this is on Feb 6th the day I first got him
she is about 5'6" pretty tall compared to me since I am 5'2"


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree with everyone else. He looks VERY disproportionate. He also looks, like NdAppy said, way shorter than 14.3hh...unless the girl holding him is REALLY tall. I'm 5'7" and my old gelding was 14.2hh. I was able to drape my arm over his back, which was just about at shoulder height on me. That gelding looks like he's maybe 14hh, if that chick is really 5'6".

In addition to the oddly proportioned thing, he has very upright pasterns in the back. His shoulder angle is pretty upright. He looks almost pigeon-breasted. I don't know if his back is starting to sway or if he just doesn't have a very good topline, but there's something funky going on with his back just after his withers.


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

he is 14.3hh I measured him using a tape measure and a level. Its 100% acurate and she is standing closer to the camera than him.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay.

Well, none of that changes the fact that he looks very disproportionate. As CLaPorte432 said, he looks like he's got a short back, long thick neck, disproportionately large head and short legs. Even in the before pic he looks that way.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

I really like his color! I am also a sucker for bald faces ;P


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

Q


Thyme said:


> I really like his color! I am also a sucker for bald faces ;P


Thank you! Me too! I was surprised he didn't have blue eyes because its common on horses with bald faces but Im really happy with his markings 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sanala (Feb 18, 2012)

This horse has the body of a pony but the neck and head of a 16 hh horse... very strange looking to me, almost as if you took two different horses and switched their necks! A horse's body length should be in proportionate 3rds: 1/3 hindquarter, 1/3 barrel, 1/3 neck. This horse is 1/2 neck and 1/2 body. Very odd. I also agree he looks shorter than 14.3. A horse can be a height but proportions can make him look shorter still.

I hope you don't mind, I went and drew some lines on the first picture of your boy to help show you his proportions better. The top line shows how level his back is, the bottom line is how long he is and I chopped him into 3 sections like I said should be proportionate above. There is a smaller "nose line" because I realise he is sticking his nose forward. Even if he had his nose on a vertical, his neck is still 1.5x longer than his barrel or his hindquarters.

http://i41.tinypic.com/6tpyxf.jpg

These are not exact, I made this on my laptop without a mouse lol. Just a general reference to help you see where he is at. I hope it helps.


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't mind at all its extreemly helpful! I think the pictures make him look less proportionate then he really is I will take a few others if you don't mind looking at those. Im happy to see his wither is level with his bum because I've had some comments about him looking bum high when the issue is truely in his top line. I also think his larger neck and head cause issues with balance because he has a very high headset naturally.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

so while brushing him I decided to step back and examine the proportions of my lovely pony and I have decided SOMEHOW the pictures of my horse look WARPED! from tail to chest he is about my arms span a little more actually and from nose to chest he is the lenght of the tip of my fingers to my chest.
I took this picture from farther awar with a 5ft5in rider (my sister) You can see his proportions MUCH better!


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

His front legs look shorter than his back legs. In the pic you just posted, can you see how he almost looks like he's sinking down at the front? Its weird, and he looks bum high in that pic, can you get a photo of him on flat ground to compare? Like on some concrete or something?


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I dont mean to be mean but i dont think there is any way that horse is 14.3hh, unless that girl is 7 feet tall, he looks to be more around 14hh


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

I would definately like to see more pictures... I agree he looks very odd porportioned in the first pics... but not as extreme in the last you posted. Either way it seems you love your new guy


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> I would definately like to see more pictures... I agree he looks very odd porportioned in the first pics... but not as extreme in the last you posted. Either way it seems you love your new guy


I do love him.... I had to make a difficult decison and give up on a horse that was too much for me even though confomationaly he was PERFECT and he moved like a dream. Had all the right moves except he was unpredictable (reared and kicked he in the face) and I traded him for Diesel. Best choice Ive ever made. Diesel has his faults but he has been helping me regain trust with horses. Which to me makes him worth his weight in gold. Every day with him makes me remember why I started riding in the first place.


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't have much to add except thank you for posting pictures in the OP that were square and good to critique from. Many people post pictures that nobody can critique on. Good job and cute pony!


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

livestoride said:


> I don't have much to add except thank you for posting pictures in the OP that were square and good to critique from. Many people post pictures that nobody can critique on. Good job and cute pony!


Thank you!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

blackdieselpony said:


> I do love him.... I had to make a difficult decison and give up on a horse that was too much for me even though confomationaly he was PERFECT and he moved like a dream. Had all the right moves except he was unpredictable (reared and kicked he in the face) and I traded him for Diesel. Best choice Ive ever made. Diesel has his faults but he has been helping me regain trust with horses. Which to me makes him worth his weight in gold. Every day with him makes me remember why I started riding in the first place.


I commend you on the choice that you made. It takes a big person to admit that their current horse is too much for them.

And if that horse is helping you regain your trust in horses and teaching you and learning with you...his conformation doesn't matter. He's perfect for you!


----------



## Sanala (Feb 18, 2012)

blackdieselpony said:


> I do love him.... I had to make a difficult decison and give up on a horse that was too much for me even though confomationaly he was PERFECT and he moved like a dream. Had all the right moves except he was unpredictable (reared and kicked he in the face) and I traded him for Diesel. Best choice Ive ever made. Diesel has his faults but he has been helping me regain trust with horses. Which to me makes him worth his weight in gold. Every day with him makes me remember why I started riding in the first place.


I'm gonna agree with KSG here! The last picture with him under saddle makes him look much better. I can still see the faults I pointed out before, but it's not so obvious in this picture. He does look a little hip high compared to his withers but, as always, it can always just be the ground he is standing on. He does look heavy in the front end because the picture makes him look "downhill." His shoulder angle is probably what makes his natural collection and headset "upward" rather than level or downward.

He looks lot like a horse at my barn named Pita, who is also a paint that is built really funny! Pita is 16.1hh and very loooong with short legs. They almost have the same coat color and markings.

It was good on your part to go for the horse that suits you and your riding level better, even if the horse isn't the greatest looking horse. My first project was a big unregistered arabian/appaloosa cross that I instantly bonded with, and my trainer at the time begged me not to get him. There were so many registered purebreds I looked at but none of them felt like the right fit or I felt like they were too much horse for me. I had a low budget so most of them weren't trained well. I went with the ungregistered Araloosa and I still have him to this day.  I showed 4-H and open Zone with him and did very well. He taught me almost everything I know. I've been through several other horses now, showing in breed level, and Sonny is now retired as a school horse. He and I relax on the trails a lot these days.

When it comes down to it, having the "right" horse makes him into the "best" horse even if other people don't see it. I'm glad you and Diesel have a good relationship. You and he will teach each other so much during the time you are together. Someday your level might rise higher than he can go, but it's not a negative thing. When you get to that point in your experience, you can look at him and smile knowing he's the one that got you there.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

The very best horse in the world is one that helps you gain your confidence.  As long as the horse makes you happy at this level of your training - he is perfect. 

I like his markings...have a good time with him!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

blackdieselpony said:


> I do love him.... I had to make a difficult decison and give up on a horse that was too much for me even though confomationaly he was PERFECT and he moved like a dream. Had all the right moves except he was unpredictable (reared and kicked he in the face) and I traded him for Diesel. Best choice Ive ever made. Diesel has his faults but he has been helping me regain trust with horses. Which to me makes him worth his weight in gold. Every day with him makes me remember why I started riding in the first place.


Awwwww  that is really awesome! Isn't that feeling amazing? Well good for you, and like CLaporte said he is perfect for you conformation faults and all! There are some really great conformation critiques on this forum so I bet if you posted more photos you could get some great feed back. I had a mini who had pretty good conformation but the angle of his hip was off just enough it made him uncomfortable to pull a cart. He was such a sweet little thing he never protested but I started seeing little signs that I confused for other things. I took him to a great chiropractor who said he couldn't handle the stress of digging in with his back end to pull a cart. Long story short he recommended a few different exercises I could do with him to specifically work his hindquarters to build 
muscle where he needed the extra support. He is now doing great and has no trouble at all! I guess the point that I have obviously failed at making is that every horse has faults and but there is always something you can do to improve and work around them!


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I was a very confident rider but a kick to the face changes EVERYTHING! I felt like a failed him because I rescued him from a family who had horses dying from malnutrition. I fell in love with him and fought to own him knowing he had issues but I never expected his issues to be that bad. I kept him for 8 months after my injury and everyday I wanted to ride but couldnt gather the courage. I had friends tell me I gve up too soon but they just didnt understand. Its something you dont understand until it happens to you. 
This is another picture I took today. sorry hes not square. but atleast he looks more proportionate


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I commend you on the choice that you made. It takes a big person to admit that their current horse is too much for them.
> 
> And if that horse is helping you regain your trust in horses and teaching you and learning with you...his conformation doesn't matter. He's perfect for you!


Thank you It was tough!



Sanala said:


> I'm gonna agree with KSG here! The last picture with him under saddle makes him look much better. I can still see the faults I pointed out before, but it's not so obvious in this picture. He does look a little hip high compared to his withers but, as always, it can always just be the ground he is standing on. He does look heavy in the front end because the picture makes him look "downhill." His shoulder angle is probably what makes his natural collection and headset "upward" rather than level or downward.
> 
> He looks lot like a horse at my barn named Pita, who is also a paint that is built really funny! Pita is 16.1hh and very loooong with short legs. They almost have the same coat color and markings.
> 
> ...


Yep. It feels good to be able to relax and ride instead of worry about what issue to tackle next. 



QOS said:


> The very best horse in the world is one that helps you gain your confidence.  As long as the horse makes you happy at this level of your training - he is perfect.
> 
> I like his markings...have a good time with him!


Thanks! I like this forum You all are soo nice and supportive!



Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Awwwww  that is really awesome! Isn't that feeling amazing? Well good for you, and like CLaporte said he is perfect for you conformation faults and all! There are some really great conformation critiques on this forum so I bet if you posted more photos you could get some great feed back. I had a mini who had pretty good conformation but the angle of his hip was off just enough it made him uncomfortable to pull a cart. He was such a sweet little thing he never protested but I started seeing little signs that I confused for other things. I took him to a great chiropractor who said he couldn't handle the stress of digging in with his back end to pull a cart. Long story short he recommended a few different exercises I could do with him to specifically work his hindquarters to build
> muscle where he needed the extra support. He is now doing great and has no trouble at all! I guess the point that I have obviously failed at making is that every horse has faults and but there is always something you can do to improve and work around them!


I used to want to compete at more advanced shows but now that I have a horse I just enjoy being around competition doesnt matter to me as much


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

my boy is longbacked, toes out in the front, and looks more like a grizzly bear than a horse most days, he's so freakin hairy. but to me, he is the prettiest pony evar. I am sure your boy is the same way to you! Doubly so because of what you've described... 

I was bucked off my first horse and broke my ankle and a couple ribs. Confidence shattered, I questioned whether or not to continue with horses. Then came Smoke, my gelding. He changed it all.

Maybe the ugliest horses have the prettiest souls! :lol:


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

Im glad you stuck with it! We are so lucky to have those life changing horses to make up for the ones that make us wonder why we love horses in the first place!  Im sure I will own my gelding until he passes. Hopefully he will be the perfect mount for my future kids 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SprocketDog (Mar 2, 2012)

blackdieselpony said:


> so while brushing him I decided to step back and examine the proportions of my lovely pony and I have decided SOMEHOW the pictures of my horse look WARPED! from tail to chest he is about my arms span a little more actually and from nose to chest he is the lenght of the tip of my fingers to my chest.
> I took this picture from farther awar with a 5ft5in rider (my sister) You can see his proportions MUCH better!


Pssst...I am 5'2' 

Glad you posted the picture I sent you


----------

